# Free Flow wood stoves aka Bullerjan



## malden (Oct 26, 2007)

I am interested in finding a Free Flow wood stove. They are sold in Europe under the brand name "bullerjan." Does anyone know where they can be purchased in Canada or US? Thanks.


----------



## Brian VT (Apr 25, 2009)

...here's another (or maybe the same one ?): http://burlington.craigslist.org/hsh/1139274052.html


----------



## webbie (Apr 25, 2009)

pic and ad just for reference:
https://www.hearth.com/gallery/pics/antique/source/free-flow.html
https://www.hearth.com/gallery/pics/ads/source/freeflow.html


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 25, 2009)

I love these stoves. The one listed above is the only one I have seen for sale! I wish there was more info available. I have a thing for rare stoves. I had a Jotul 606 and there was just about as much info available for it as there is for the Free Flow. About all you can find are other people looking for info. :ahhh:


----------



## fishbones (Sep 3, 2009)

I am looking to sell one of these wood stoves that is in great condition. Any idea how much I should ask? I just started the research on this so was looking for info here. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jags (Sep 3, 2009)

I remember those things from past posts here.  They look like something that belongs on the back of a dragster...Vrooom....vrooom.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Cool looking stove but I think you could do better in heating your house if that is what you are after...


----------



## bench70@comcast.net (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a model 3 Free Flow wood stove for sale on Vermont Craigslist.  http://burlington.craigslist.org/hsh/1495835283.html  It is a large 11 tube model, weighing in at 350 lb.  it takes logs up to 27" long, and is in excellent condition, for local pickup near Montpelier, Vermont, $900 cash sale.


----------



## Dougster123 (Jan 24, 2011)

ElmStove said:
			
		

> I have a model 3 Free Flow wood stove for sale on Vermont Craigslist.  http://burlington.craigslist.org/hsh/1495835283.html  It is a large 11 tube model, weighing in at 350 lb.  it takes logs up to 27" long, and is in excellent condition, for local pickup near Montpelier, Vermont, $900 cash sale.



I know some time has passed, but did you sell this stove?

Are these stoves still as elusive as they seem?

I'm on Bullerjan's newsletter list, but have received nothing but a pdf which has the same info as their web site.

Thanks for any help and information.


----------



## bench70@comcast.net (Jan 24, 2011)

That stove sold very quickly to a man who had owned one, and knew how well they worked.  I tried craigslist in Vermont and New Hanpshire, and nothing came up for Free Flow.  You might try calling Eric Darnell in South Strafford, Vermont.  He is the designer of the stove, and sometimes has used ones for sale.


----------



## smart95060 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have an original Bullerjan that I imported myself with quite some hassle. It is the Bullerjan Classic, but without the protective metal shields on the side. They were not required by law at the time and in my opinion did not help the classic design of this stove anyhow. This furnace has 3+4 pipes, so 7 total. Ideal size for a large living room. I have the glass door mounted, but also the steel door. I used it for about 1.5 years. Here is the website of the manufacturer: http://www.bullerjan.com/web/en/bullerjan-CLASSIC.html

If you are interested in buying this stove, please contact me. I am asking $1300 for it.


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 31, 2011)

I've always thought these stoves were cool. I don't know if I'd want one for 24/7 heating, but it would be awesome in a man cave or hunting camp.....


----------



## fredruss (Mar 2, 2011)

My experience with the Free Flow wood heater. I live in western North Carolina (mountain area). A neighbor's brother-in-law gave me a #2 (9 pipe) free flow 9 years ago; I had been looking for a wood heater and he wanted to give it to someone he knew might need one and would take it. When I saw it, I knew that it had to be super high efficient because of the design. After using it for a couple days, my suspicion was not only correct, but greatly exceeded. I paid him 60 dollars for it. I live in a 1800 sq ft house with full basement and heat entire 3600 sq ft 100 percent by this amazing heater. It does work you down keeping it stocked with wood.  An example of it's heating capacity, one night this winter the temp went down to zero here. I filled the hearter up about 9 PM and went to bed. At about 7 AM the next moring, the temp in upstairs was 68 degrees, perfect sleeping temp. Also, there were plenty of heat and coles still in the hearter. I did have to make one modification to the heater after the first winter. There is a steel plate baffle welded inside the hearter at about 1/4 way down from the inside top for purpose of circulating fire from back toward front and then out to chimely. Because of expansion and contraction of this plate, a break at seam of the plate and pipes occured in a couple places. I welded the break up and then cut a slot from the front end of the plate to within an inch of the end at the back of the heater. I have not had any other problem other than the metal plate that lies in the bottom of the heater which has burned almost thur a couple times. This is an easy fix as it slides out of the hearter easy. I just weld a patch plate on both sides and it is good for a few more winters. This is an amazing heater. If anyone knows of a Free Flow hearter for sale, please e-mail me @ russ2339@bellsouth.net the info as several of my friends wants one too.


----------



## afptl (Sep 9, 2011)

there is one for sale on the Cincinnati Ohio craigslist   september 8, 2011


here is the link:  http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/for/2587969626.html


----------



## fredruss (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for the info you found on craigslist. I called the guy today (9/9/2011) and confirmed the sale. I wll be driving up to ohio tomorrow to purchase the heater. Again, thanks


----------



## afptl (Sep 9, 2011)

So glad it worked out for you!!  It is so fun to get something you are really looking for!!  Safe travels!!


----------



## ozzy73 (Sep 9, 2011)

Congrats on the purchase. Some things are cheaper across the border ; )







Date Listed 07-Sep-11  
Price $300.00  
Address 5883 Proof Line, Forest, ON N0N 1J0, Canada 

Free Flow wood stove ,unique design, great for work shop,has 
hot water lines in it.


----------



## fredruss (Sep 11, 2011)

I just caught an error in an earlier post I made in March of this year. I said the heater would work you up keeping wood in it. I meant to say that it WOULD NOT work you up, as it will not. 

As to the cheater price accross the border...from my place in western NC, Canada is a good way away; at today's gas prices, may not be an advantage in my situation.

I drove to Cincinnati, purchased the heater and was back home with it in 11 hours....a nice trip also.


----------



## Burn-1 (Sep 17, 2011)

I saw this one called the 'Bruno' while looking at some English stoves earlier today. Not sure if it's a re-badged Bullerjan or another copy of the design

'Bruno' Free Flow clone

One of the options cuts off some of the tubes to add a cook top. But 1,537 Sterling is almost $2,500.


----------

